# Ice Fishing Safety



## mike2 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks for the info its very helpful im am a beginer when it comes to ice and its dangers thank you for the safety tips and knowledge and tips to do and look for.


----------



## brian1 (Dec 16, 2009)

i would like to know how fast ice grows at diffent temps.
for example: 
Does it grow at -10F it grows 1 inch every 4hrs or what about -20F ect. 
thanks,
brian


----------



## Mary1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks. Good advice. The chart is most helpful.


----------



## Trent1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great chart! Helps alot; but I'm trying to find a website where ice thickness is posted for certain lakes if not all.I reside in Stony Plain, Alberta craving to fish.


----------



## mitch1 (Dec 6, 2010)

i am itchen to get out on the ice for muskie its december 6 2010 i wish people gave you mor info on how thick it is


----------



## eric2 (Dec 15, 2010)

I checked the ice in new york in the river where i fish and we got 5 inches of ice. well almost 5. is that really enough to fish on?


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, by foot shouldn't be an issue. But always be safe and take the necessary precautions.


----------



## mike_ambroziak (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm 69 yrs old and have been ice fishing about 10 yrs.Last March,by myself,I walked out on a pond using my spud bar to check the ice.Approx 30 yds out,where the pond is 10 ft deep,I fell thru like a ton of bricks.I managed to swing myself out of the hole,crawl on the ice,take off my wet clothes and get in my truck and get home.A lesson learned.NEVER GO BY YOURSELF and if you feel the ice is unsafe. It's better to turn around and live another day.


----------



## mike_ambroziak (Jan 5, 2011)

My question is,I had a cell phone in my pocket,but it naturaly got wet .Is there any way or an item on the market that would have prevented it fron getting wet?


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's a company that claims to do the trick on waterproofing:

http://www.golden-shellback.com/


----------



## alphonse_laliberte (Dec 28, 2010)

i am 75 years old and have been fishing sso lone i can't count the years. this year i need a ice saftey chart.yous is the best one i found. i guess with old are you respct the ive mre. no chances for me. i will wate for 8 to 10 inches before i'll go . thanks for he nice chart


----------



## jc1 (Dec 29, 2010)

crossing a frozen lake in the wilderness- you can fall through the ice in a single hole, but sometimes the ice will break up all around you and it may be difficult to use a spike. Before crossing a lake and with a little work, you can cut down some long stiff small diameter trees and make a cross bar as if you were tight rope walking. Leave even the small branches out on the end. the length of the beam reaching to solid ice can give you the support to pull youself out and branches out on the end can distribute the weight. Two beams tied together with branches on either end will work better.


----------



## MIKE7 (Jan 30, 2011)

I WAS VENTURING OUT TO MY FAVORITE POND TO GO FISHING SATURDAY JANURARY 29TH ABOUT 2:30 IN THE AFTERNOON AND FELL THRU THE ICE 6FT FROM THE BANK. I HAVE BEEN FISHING THERE FOR A WEEK AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 11, 2011)

to mike ambroziak: any canoe/kayaker will tell you to put your cell phone in a ziplock


----------



## NDGF (Nov 29, 2011)

*Ice Fishing Safety*

Winter anglers are reminded to be cognizant of early ice conditions before traveling onto and across North Dakota lakes.

Nancy Boldt, state Game and Fish Department water safety coordinator, said there haven't been many days where the high temperature has remained below freezing. "We need several consecutive days of cold weather to produce stable ice," Boldt said.

Boldt urges anglers and trappers to be cautious over the next several weeks. "It's important to be careful, and to not move about recklessly on early ice," she added. "In addition, visit with locals, including other anglers and people at local bait shops, before going on any lake."

Some ice fishing safety tips to be aware of are:

* Snow insulates ice, hampering solid ice formation, and makes it difficult to check thickness. Snow also hides the blemishes, such as cracked, weak and open water areas.
* Avoid cracks, pressure ridges, slushy or darker areas that signal thinner ice. The same goes for ice that forms around partially submerged trees, brush, embankments or other structures.
* Ice thickness is not consistent and can vary significantly even in a small area. Ice shouldn't be judged by appearance alone. Anglers should drill test holes as they make their way out on the lake, and an ice chisel should be used to check ice thickness while moving around.
* Daily temperature changes cause ice to expand and contract, affecting its strength.
* The following minimums are recommended for travel on clear-blue lake ice formed under ideal conditions. However, early in the winter it's a good idea to double these figures to be safe: 4 inches for a group walking single file; 6 inches for a snowmobile or all-terrain vehicle; 8-12 inches for an automobile; and 12-15 inches for a pickup/truck.

These tips could help save a life:

* Wear a personal flotation device and carry a cell phone.
* Carry ice picks or a set of screwdrivers to pull yourself back on the ice if you fall through.
* If someone breaks through the ice, call 911 immediately. Rescue attempts should employ a long pole, board, rope, blanket or snowmobile suit. If that's not possible, throw the victim a life jacket, empty water jug or other buoyant object. Go to the victim as a last resort, but do this by forming a human chain where rescuers lie on the ice with each person holding the feet of the person in front.
* To treat hypothermia, replace wet clothing with dry clothing and immediately transport victim to a hospital.


----------



## papirus (Nov 30, 2011)

im new and i make a good survival list for me and for one more person around me. thx for head up and all the helpfull informations... love from Canada "eh"


----------



## steve2 (Dec 3, 2011)

on the 50' rope item; the normally accepted thing to tie to the rope is a boat bumper. throwing a block of wood to someone in the water might do more harm than help.


----------



## Boris1 (Dec 12, 2011)

One of the most important things about driving on the ice is to drive SLOWLY. Speed creates waves under the ice which leads to breaks in the ice. Driving slow is especially important when driving towards shore.


----------



## derek1 (Dec 19, 2011)

a buddy and i went fishing for the first time this year on 4 inches of ice and caught a 20 inch 2 lbs pickerel up here in dexter maine on december 18 2011. we were fine without any cracks or break throughs.


----------



## Dave_Baum (Feb 10, 2012)

How much Ice to support a 10,000 lbs trailer.

I have a contest that is asking me to take a vendor trailer on ice that weighs just under 10K? I think they have about 21 inches of ice.


----------



## kieran_Hill (Dec 23, 2012)

i ventured out by myself and a lil dog crazy head springs in LameDeer,mt ice was about 6 inched thick i started a fire mid way of the pond didnt work. so theres tools for that huh? well this site was very helpful. i'll keep looking for ways to get in there.


----------



## Drew1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Has anyone been out to Nebagamon or Lake St Croix Wisconsin? I havent had the chance to check on them yet.


----------



## Mike10 (Dec 18, 2015)

You fell through the ice four times in one season and your giving advice on ice conditions? Hmmmm....


----------

